# Liquidating QSW Parts from my Shelves - NOS, Reman and other



## Resourcerer (Jul 6, 2012)

I’m liquidating my shelves of QSW and Audi coupe GT parts for cars I no longer have. Most parts are NOS (including some rare or discontinued parts), some reman. and a few are used. Engine parts are the same for both cars with 5 cylinder 2.2L engines. Control arms and tie rod assemblies are also the same (have NOS pairs of both). Before the balance of my QSW went I parted out some things on my prior ’87 QSW “wishlist” thread and found participants pleased with the items, process, costs, packaging and shipping. Please send a PM with any questions or bids. Make a reasonable bid and we’ll arrive at price – anyone can search parts pricing – this will be less, and shipping will be actual USPS or UPS costs, payment via Paypal.

Pics of the items are on Photobucket at: http://s1245.photobucket.com/user/resourcerer/library/87 VW Quantum Syncro Parts Car?sort=3&page=1
Password if you need it: VWVortex


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Snagged the Blausport 272* cam & lifters.


----------



## Resourcerer (Jul 6, 2012)

*Added for Sale: Excellent Used CIS & CIS-E Rubber Boot and NOS Brake Master Cyl.*

Juat found and added to my pics an excellent used CIS & CIS-E Rubber Boot and NOS brake master cylinder with used clean reservoir.


----------



## Resourcerer (Jul 6, 2012)

*Added for Sale: CIS Fuel injection Unit*

See photobucket pics for added CIS unit and other recently added parts.
http://s1245.photobucket.com/user/resourcerer/library/87 VW Quantum Syncro Parts Car
Password if needed: VWVortex


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

I need a few parts... 

-Grille
-Rear bumper
-Drivers wiper arm
-Front door speaker grilles (both sides)
-Hood release handle


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

*fuel sending unit*

do you have fuel sending unit?

PM sent


----------



## Resourcerer (Jul 6, 2012)

borellsoffun said:


> do you have fuel sending unit?
> 
> PM sent


Sorry, no fuel sending unit. Thanks for your inquiry..


----------



## edsonlima (Oct 13, 2014)

Do you have the 4-flares?


----------



## Resourcerer (Jul 6, 2012)

edsonlima said:


> Do you have the 4-flares?


Sorry, no flares. Thanks for the inquiry.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Any cross bars for the roof rack? 
(one of mine is seized, and no longer removable.)


----------



## Resourcerer (Jul 6, 2012)

cuppie said:


> Any cross bars for the roof rack?
> (one of mine is seized, and no longer removable.)


Yes, all.


----------



## edsonlima (Oct 13, 2014)

Resourcerer said:


> Sorry, no flares. Thanks for the inquiry.


Ok!
And do you have some items of the list in thread below?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7119291-WTB-QSW-flares

Thanks for helping!


----------



## Resourcerer (Jul 6, 2012)

edsonlima said:


> Ok!
> And do you have some items of the list in thread below?
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7119291-WTB-QSW-flares
> 
> Thanks for helping!


I'll go dig around the barn to see what's there. Will email you.


----------



## edsonlima (Oct 13, 2014)

Resourcerer said:


> I'll go dig around the barn to see what's there. Will email you.


Thanks man!
I'll wait you email.


----------

